# !! Confused With IBCC Equivalence Certificate (O'levels, A's Levels And A'levels) !!



## waleed94 (Apr 25, 2014)

Hello dear members!

I joined recently to medstudentz and this is my first post and am very confused and nervous.
I am joining Army medical college as an army cadet and recently the registration for AMC cadet has been open.
In the registration form i had to enter my marks obtained from my Matric (O'levels) and Intermediate (A'levels) marks. 
Since I am living in the UAE (PS. I am a national of Pakistan) I did my *O'levels * and *A's levels* from UA E and I am currently doing *A Levels* now and the result of *A level* exams will come in August.

(I got 1 A , 5 B's and 1 C ( not too good ) and got All 3 "A" in my *A's Level examinations*)

Now the registration in Army medical college as a cadet requires me to give my scores as IBCC. so I have to choose "IBCC" as a board and enter my marks obtained.
My question is, can my *A's Levels* along with *O'Level* can be converted to IBCC marks (Excluding A Level grades)? Do I have to wait for my *A level results* and include it?

Now I am scared because the Army medical college registeration might get close by August. I cannot wait till August. I have to apply by this month. If that happens then i will have to wait till next April - May 2015  

Your help is really appreciated and I hope to see positive answers. I believe my post can help people having similar problems.

May Allah Bless you All!
Thank you!


----------

